# les choix des iphones



## rodrigue7800 (25 Février 2017)

bonjour

j'aimerais bien les choisis d'iphone 6s ou 7 
le question du batterie
combien des heures au charge ?
si je laisse une iphone va charge la nuit jusqu'à 7h matin ? oui ou non ?
pour accessoires d'iphones
une câble magnétique d'iphone 7 n'a pas encore au sortir ? sinon je prends iphone 6s
vous me conseillez ?
Rodrigue


----------



## Find3r (18 Mars 2017)

Bonjour,
Je n'ai pas bien compris le post mais je l'ai interprété comme étant :


```
J'hésite entre un iPhone 6s et un iPhone 7, surtout au niveau de la batterie.
1- En combien de temps l'iPhone 6s/7 se charge-t'il?
2- Si je laisse l'iPhone en chargement la nuit, va-t'il être complément rechargé?
3- Le câble magnétique existe-t'il sur iPhone?
```

Ce à quoi je réponds :
1- Avec un chargeur iPad, l'iPhone 7 est rechargé en 2h05, contre environ 2h pour l'iPhone 6s.
2- Oui, sans soucis d'ailleurs.
3- Officiellement, Apple ne propose pas de câble magnétique (et probablement jamais) mais il existe des centaines de câbles sur le web, je t'invite à chercher sur Amazon ou Ebay.

Crdl.


----------

